# SARMs Power Stack for Fast Results



## Derek Wilson (Dec 16, 2018)

What are SARMs? Well, Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators, otherwise known as ?SARMs,? are a great way to get the benefits of anabolic steroids, without the negative side effects. By selectively binding to certain androgen receptors in your body, signaling it to build muscle and shred fat, you can effectively boast supreme results with minimal side effects.


And with this powerful combination of Ostarine, Ligandrol, and Cardarine, that?s exactly what we?re aiming to do. Just so you know that I?m telling the truth, and that these really do work, I?ve attached a picture of my progress above. That?s in just three months.


In fact, I detail my experience with Proven Peptides on my blog, where I show some Before and After SARMs pics and discuss the dosages I took.


Within just a few months, I gained 18 pounds of muscle, and lost 7 pounds of bodyfat. So, in other words, after my cycle with Proven Peptides? Ostarine, Ligandrol, and Cardarine, I?m actually MORE muscular and even LEANER than before.


Anyone who lifts knows this is a big deal, as it can often be incredibly difficult to build muscle and shred fat at the same time. So, without further ado, let?s jump into it. [Read more]


----------



## jaybonejbne (Jan 1, 2019)

Wasnt much physical difference by the looks of blog photos. Wtg tho!!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 20, 2019)

yes


----------



## Xxplosive (Jan 25, 2019)

What is ligandrol? Effects?


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jan 27, 2019)

Xxplosive said:


> What is ligandrol? Effects?




LGD-4033, also known Ligandrol, is a SARM that has been shown to have positive effects on muscle building, body recomposition, sex drive, and bone density. Already in human trials, Ligandrol has been shown to be highly selective for muscle and bone cells, largely ignoring prostate or sebaceous cells. This makes the side effects for LGD-4033 minimal.


Florida Gators quarterback Will Grier allegedly used Ligandrol to add 43 pounds of muscle in one year.


*Concentration*


10mg/ml.


*Half Life*


24 ? 36 hours.


*Side Effects*


Although few side effects have been shown, Ligandrol is more suppressive of endogenous testosterone and sex hormone-binding globulin than other SARMs, making a full post-cycle therapy necessary. Ligandrol has not shown effects on luteinizing hormone, follicle stimulating hormone, or estradiol. Thanks!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 3, 2019)

Derek Wilson said:


> LGD-4033, also known Ligandrol, is a SARM that has been shown to have positive effects on muscle building, body recomposition, sex drive, and bone density. Already in human trials, Ligandrol has been shown to be highly selective for muscle and bone cells, largely ignoring prostate or sebaceous cells. This makes the side effects for LGD-4033 minimal.
> 
> 
> Florida Gators quarterback Will Grier allegedly used Ligandrol to add 43 pounds of muscle in one year.
> ...




Ligandrol SARM is taken after receiving 5 rabies vaccines 8 weeks before too. there is no connection. I have done several SARM cycles. Here's what you should know. There is absolutely no truth in them not causing testosterone suppression. They all do and I got blood draws that showed this. Otherwise, I had no side effects, but they are far weaker than steroids. Test plus Nandrolone had no side effects for me either and I got 5 times the benefit of any SARM and since they are in the process right now of making them all schedule 3 controlled substances, there won't be any advantages over steroids. Thanks!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 17, 2019)

Viking Therapeutics is currently developing Ligandrol. It has run a trial made of two phases, both of which have yielded successful results. The first part of the clinical trial has been done on 76 male adults to whom various doses of LGD-4033 were administered. A number of participants took 0.1, 0.3, or 1mg doses of the drug, while others received placebo pills. The test measures the substance?s ability to influence muscle mass and strength. Thanks!


----------

